# h2o



## astrobud (Nov 29, 2016)

hi friends, its been awhile. i hope everyone is doing ok. i would like to know what is the prefferd store bought water to use,spring, drinking or distilled. the ph is way different between stores but i have found some spring at 6.4 ph thanks for any help and at least i know where to go for the right info


----------



## Lesso (Nov 29, 2016)

I use reverse osmosis water. Most lables will tell you what it is. Or you could get an r.o. filter.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 30, 2016)

Go buy an eBay RO filter.

You will thank us.


----------



## astrobud (Nov 30, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## zem (Nov 30, 2016)

most ro filters in stores are more than i would need in a hydro. is there a unit that you would recommend? i dont need all the stages or mineral additions


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2016)

Zem, what do you mean that they are more you need?  If you have dissolved solids, you need an RO (or distillation) to remove them (and all the stages are necessary).  Don't know what you mean by mineral additions.  If they are not dissolved solids (solids in precipitate form), a regular filter will probably filter them out.


----------



## zem (Nov 30, 2016)

THG basically there are filters that have many stages and one stage is to add minerals to the water to make it drinkable. Also there are those that need power and those that don't, I remember there was one model that was black, specifically for hydro, does only the ro thing with no need for any electric, and it was economical


----------



## astrobud (Nov 30, 2016)

thanks guys but i do grow in soil and i also bought a 5 stage reverse osmosis thing off the bay (thanks trillions) that should do it but i like learning so keep up the conversation  :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2016)

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/bulk-...e-osmosis-systems/drinking-water-systems.html


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 1, 2016)

astrobud said:


> hi friends, its been awhile. i hope everyone is doing ok. i would like to know what is the prefferd store bought water to use,spring, drinking or distilled. the ph is way different between stores but i have found some spring at 6.4 ph thanks for any help and at least i know where to go for the right info


curious, why store bought?? r u avoiding chlorinated water? we have a well and never considered anything but tap water for indoor or outdoor grow..


----------



## astrobud (Dec 2, 2016)

why store bought you ask? well i two had a well and was good for a while but i diddnt get used much so it started getting rusty and smelly so i went with store bought spring water at 6.4 ph works really good but they run out alot, poor ordering i guess.so i am going the reverse ozz thing


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2016)

The first thing anyone should do when questioning the water source is to have the water source tested so that you know what's in it. Rusty/smelly water may not be an issue if the total dissolved solids aren't very high. However, you could have very clean water that tastes pretty good, and it could have high levels of certain elements or metals that could be problematic. You want to be sure before having to go with something more expensive and/or tedious, and having your water tested is fairly easy and not expensive.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 2, 2016)

most likely a decent water filter would cure the dirty, smelly. places like home depot offer free(i think), water analysis.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 2, 2016)

all the well was used for was plant water b/c i have county water but i think what started this whole thing was a busted water pipe. i get my ro filter monday so that should cure my ails


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2016)

Just remember that an RO filter will strip everything out of the water, similar to distilled. You may find that you have to add a little more calcium and magnesium (depending on which nute brand and/or medium you use). Most organic nutes/mediums should be ok on calcium but you may still need to add a little Epsom salt if you are using organics.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 4, 2016)

basically i just use ffof and their line of nutes in a small grow 3x5 with leds so i dont use a lot of water. that water i get from the store works real good and with the ro my wife can go back to drinking tap so i do have options. is ro water ok with ffof ? i know i need to check the ph  i guess. thanks again for the info


----------



## Lesso (Dec 4, 2016)

astrobud said:


> basically i just use ffof and their line of nutes in a small grow 3x5 with leds so i dont use a lot of water. that water i get from the store works real good and with the ro my wife can go back to drinking tap so i do have options. is ro water ok with ffof ? i know i need to check the ph  i guess. thanks again for the info



Ro water works great with soil. Keep an Eye out for cal or mag deficiencies.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 5, 2016)

thanks guys, i knew i could count on ya :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 5, 2016)

Also, if you are on a water meter, remember that you waste a lot of water with an RO.  You can bypass 5 gallons or more to get a gallon of "pure" water.  Pure is in quotes because ROs may not take your water down to 0 ppms--it is not distillation.  Both of these factors depend on how bad your water is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2016)

If your tap water is that bad,,ya need to move. Lol
I alway just let my Tap Water set for 24hrs,,added nutes,,bubbled for 12hrs ,,,and then adjusted ph.
For awhile in Florida i was using condensation water from my AC. i was getting damn near 5gallons a day. And yes it was a new AC system,,,no nasty buildup. It worked fine. The PH was really low,,but i adjusted it for my DWC.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 5, 2016)

Rainwater......we never seem to run out..


----------



## astrobud (Dec 5, 2016)

im going to check it, worse comes to worse ill just buy it from the store least my wife can have some good water to drink, my county water isnt that bad. ill let you know what happens.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 5, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Rainwater......we never seem to run out..


sorry i dont get a lot of rain in the closet  lol :bolt:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 6, 2016)

also i dont have a big grow,2,3 plants at a time so i dont use a lot of water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

I have 3 plants in hydro and they drink upwards of 10-12gal of water a week during the height of flowering. Even in soil or soilless I would think that the water usage will be very close (with variations for strain and atmospheric conditions). Hauling water gets old quick.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2016)

LOL, its good exercise alright  unless you have a bad back or are generally broken down in body like me. :doh:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 12, 2016)

all of the above lol but i have leds and they dont drink like they did with the 1000 hps and i dont grow them that tall about 3,4 feet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 13, 2016)

The key here is you find what works for you and go with that. But don't be afraid to try different things if you want to improve your production. Sometimes you find things that make so much of a difference, but then sometimes you find that you already have the best setup for your situation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2016)

I remember in Florida during the hot *** summers,,my AC would put out 5 gallons of condensation per day. It was a new Ac system and the water was very clean. My girls loved it. The water came out with a PH around 5.7


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 14, 2016)

I hesitate to use that water as I have heard many legitimate horror stories about Listeria in the coils getting on the plants. Don't know if there's any real dangers but that one scares me, for myself and my patients.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 15, 2016)

that sounds scary, well the  ro is  hooked up, 6.4 ph and tastes very good and sparkling clean. now ill see if the girls like it. have a nice day all


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I hesitate to use that water as I have heard many legitimate horror stories about Listeria in the coils getting on the plants. Don't know if there's any real dangers but that one scares me, for myself and my patients.



Yeah Hush but those stories are about very old systems with allot of nasty *** build up.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2016)

astrobud said:


> that sounds scary, well the  ro is  hooked up, 6.4 ph and tastes very good and sparkling clean. now ill see if the girls like it. have a nice day all


The girls will love it and so will you. Makes growing so much easier.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Hush but those stories are about very old systems with allot of nasty *** build up.


 Yeah it seems logical that if the system is new and/or kept very clean that microbes won't have had much chance to attach and grow. I would hit it hard with H2O2 about once a month so that mildew doesn't build up. That is a problem that I have with my window AC units in my home. We had a wet and mildewy spring and since then I have been fighting mildew buildup until the cold, dry air moved in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah,,this was a new home built in 2007,,and i leased it in 2008. The AC unit was spotless. And the water worked great,,and was free. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## astrobud (Feb 20, 2017)

ok update time. this thing works great. the plants love it and i dont over use the system and everyone is happy:smoke1: now its time to burn one one the new deck


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2017)

Just gotta love it, when a plan comes together so well. :aok:


:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 24, 2017)

yea thanks all


----------

